# First Steelhead Trip



## MrGreen740 (Jun 2, 2011)

I had a great day on the water with Josh from NorthFork Outfitters. I couldn't believe how fun it was, and how good Josh was at identifying where to fish! Couldn't have had a better day on the water if I tried.


----------



## bruceride (Aug 1, 2011)

Awesome fish! What river did you fish?


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Great fish and pics! Steelhead are a blast when you can get on them!


----------



## tonoffish (Oct 10, 2011)

Outstanding photos! I'm green with envy. I'd love to give it a try, but I don't think my 4 weight would cut the mustard on THOSE babies!


----------



## ChromeBone (Oct 3, 2011)

Once you Hook one YOU ARE ADDICTED FOR LIFE!!! Congrats in joining the CLUB. 

Ive cought 2 on a 5wt but its like catching a 20ib carp on an ultralight lol takes a while.


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

Mr. Green...Nice fish!!


----------



## brodg (Sep 6, 2010)

tonoffish said:


> Outstanding photos! I'm green with envy. I'd love to give it a try, but I don't think my 4 weight would cut the mustard on THOSE babies!


Its worth upgrading for steelhead, cabela's has a complete 8wt. package for under $100

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

good work.


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

Well Done!!! I'm hoping to get into my first Steelie soon.


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

brodg said:


> Its worth upgrading for steelhead, cabela's has a complete 8wt. package for under $100
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


The guys up at Dundee said that the reel would 'blow' on the 'cheap' combo. I bought the one a step up for about $150. I haven't used it yet though on steel.


----------



## Chef T (Feb 28, 2011)

Unlike regular trout fishing, the quality of the reel is more important than the quality of the rod. Steelhead AND the conditions put a lot of stress and wear on your reel. A cheaper reel will fail you before a cheaper rod. If you had to make the choice, spend the cash on the reel. 
My two cents..


----------



## jhammer (Jun 13, 2011)

ChromeBone said:


> Once you Hook one YOU ARE ADDICTED FOR LIFE!!! Congrats in joining the CLUB.
> 
> Ive cought 2 on a 5wt but its like catching a 20ib carp on an ultralight lol takes a while.


I would definitely agree!


----------



## bruceride (Aug 1, 2011)

Josh put us on the fish! I was able to catch my first steelhead yesterday - what a rush


----------



## Bwana J (Sep 12, 2010)

Good lookin fish, welcome to the club. I've been doing this for over 20 years and get the same rush with every fish I catch, highly Addictive! Congrats.


----------



## copperdon (Jun 3, 2011)

Care to share what pattern(s) you were using?


----------



## bruceride (Aug 1, 2011)

copperdon said:


> Care to share what pattern(s) you were using?


Orange egg under a pink egg, as suggested by Josh. Both eggs had a red dot in them. I also got a hit on a green caddis emerger, but the eggs were the ticket. Hope to get to the Vermillion next week for "business"...


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

bruceride said:


> Orange egg under a pink egg, as suggested by Josh. Both eggs had a red dot in them. I also got a hit on a green caddis emerger, but the eggs were the ticket. Hope to get to the Vermillion next week for "business"...


I hear that. The water should be good by then!


----------

